# DIY Wheel Refurb - Halfords Shopping List!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a set of Winter Wheels (Golf GTI Monza's) which I need to get on my car ASAP, but they need a lick of paint to be half presentable, so I figured I'd have a go myself.

Can I get all of the bits I need from Halfords? 

If so, what should my shopping list be please?

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd be tempted to sand the faces with a DA if I were you. So get sanding pads for it (320 grit to start with if they're really bad). And a sanding 'sponge'. Few cans primer, chosen paint and lacquer.

Could also use filler if there's kerbing.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

I had a go at wheel refurb.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216889&highlight=col8482


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Col, I'll have a look.

I've been following this one too:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229424


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Have a look at this Russ

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231373&highlight=wheel+re+furb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, I found this one too:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117662


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Col, I'll have a look.
> 
> I've been following this one too:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229424


Will you show the results of your labour?


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Plenty of prep work and you can get a fairly decent finish.I've done a few sets using a compressor aswell as can.The halfords cans of the shelf have a nice constant pressure to them.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i would go find a paint supplier tbh. will be loads cheaper and be able to advice you more than halfords


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

col8482 said:


> Will you show the results of your labour?


Yes of course, always glad to share what I've done 

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> i would go find a paint supplier tbh. will be loads cheaper and be able to advice you more than halfords


What kind of place mate? Will they still sell spray cans?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

For what it's worth mate, I did a set of wheels with the halfords paint and got a real good finish. However I found it was not hard wearing enough and chipped really easy. Wurth paint is far superior in terms of finish and durability.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Always done it the cheap and cheerfull way, chosen grit of paper depending on curbing/corrosion etc. use a block for the faces of monzas as there fairly large spokes/surface area to make sure surface stays of an even level. 
If using tins the can of primer a wheel and I use 2 large tins of paint per wheel to make sure everything is covered well. Don't bother with laquer just seal them up after much easier to touch up if chipped or curbed then . 
And to answer your question yes I would presume everything can be grabbed from halfords.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Thanks, I found this one too:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117662





terrymcg said:


> For what it's worth mate, I did a set of wheels with the halfords paint and got a real good finish. However I found it was not hard wearing enough and chipped really easy. Wurth paint is far superior in terms of finish and durability.


When I did the wheels in the above link I used Wurth paint, the other paints (etch primer ect.) all came from the now out of business Autopaints and I do believe the finish you get is a reflection of the quality of products you use as well as the work you put in.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So 400, 1500 and 3000. Primer, colour and optional lacquer? 

Is that all I need?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I used 320, 600, 1200, 1500 and 2000, for any bits of corrosion I used a dremel with a wire brush.

Paint wise I used etch primer, grey high build primer, white primer as a guide coat and then the Wurth wheel silver and Autopaint lacquer.

But as I said I got almost all of it for free !


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

100% etch primer if u are to the bare alloy russ, so it will stick properly :thumb: Pick your self a scotch pad up too :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would not bother personally, just place on the car, and job done for the winter.

After all, when your heading down KDS, just give these set of alloys to lepsons, they will work there magic on them, can't fault there work.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dubber said:


> 100% etch primer if u are to the bare alloy russ, so it will stick properly :thumb: Pick your self a scotch pad up too :thumb:


Forgot to mention Scotch Pads :thumb:


----------



## bm dave (Dec 14, 2011)

the best way to go about them is like many have said 320 grit paper to take them down then move on to 600 wet and dry and try and get as much as you can .dry off and get a grey scoth pad to just give the edges a good chance off being keyd up, a good two coats of filler primer per wheel quick rub down with a dry 600 grit ,all u realy want to do is just a quick de-nib to remove any dirt and a little key up if your goin for silver use a white primer it covers easier and wont take as much paint, on your first coat just try to get some paint on the edges dont panic about the face to much one more coat on the edges then give the face a good two coats let it dry then move onto your laquer same again realy one coat on the edges let it dry, one more coat then one good coat on the face of them, i tend to find if you let the last coat you sprayed sit for a min then just a quick dust from all four sides you will get everywere and the dust coat will flow out nicely im a truck painter by trade but have done a fair share of car wheels i hope this helps out a bit. i know ther is some good guides on hear. if your wheels are very tatty dont be affraid of useing 120 grit and working up but never prime before at least useing a 320 grit paper other wise the scratches will show trough ,prep is everything in the paint world.dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave, that's really useful

Russ


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

got a jawel paints near you? i think theres one somewhere in brum land :lol: TRI? they specialise in bodyshop stuff. even a brown brothers i guess?

autosmart do a really good spray can of alloy paint!!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Halfords paint and primers are fine, but I'd go to and proper paint shop for the lacquer. Is worlds apart when I tried it.

Have you considered contacting sprayshack over on Cliosport.net?


----------

